# Vertical Shop Vac Cart - DIY dust collector - small shop



## monster1971 (Sep 3, 2015)

First of all the cart was inspired by Jay's project , the dust collector was from YouTube

Above the normal frustrations of a small shop I was tired of tripping over my shop vac and it taking up so much space so I found inspiration from Jays post. Now I just wheel that booger around and its awesome! My shop is growing bigger by the day.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks good. I like that you can wheel it around to where it is needed. You can never have enough space in your shop.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Man, that ought to do the trick!


----------

